# Deft lacquer



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Working on a little project around the house, I picked up a couple cans of this. I am pretty impressed thus far. I have 4' of handrail, 8 spindles and a box newel. This is a lot easier than setting up a sprayer, especially for small little projects.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Try their brushable lacquer. That will blow your mind...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I've used the rattle cans (a brand called On Site) from time to time when touching up cabinets in homes going on the market. They serve a purpose. Just be careful to test compatibility with anything on the cabinets now or that you are adding. It's easy to get a reaction with some stains and finishes which will result in a crackle like final look.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out. This was for my own house and I wasn't looking to set up a sprayer for such a small amount of material. I used 2 cans at 7.99/ea. I can post a pic whenever I get it installed (don't hold your breath on that, cobbler's family and all). These were all raw red oak, which I stained with Minwax.

I haven't used a rattle can of anything for years, so I was duly impressed. I usually test all sorts of random stuff at my house. Better than paying the price on someone else's.

I know Minwax is not the bomb. I just had limited options on a weekend without driving for an hour.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Try their brushable lacquer. That will blow your mind...


Especially if you are in an unventilated area without a respirator.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Turned out ok. Rattle cans apply very thin. Wife is happy, so I'm good. This is a long neglected back stairwell in my house, so I was happy to get something done there.I still have a fair amount of trimming out to do here.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## AtomicPainting (Sep 5, 2016)

As long as Momma happy=Everybody happy. Looks good.


----------

